# Frontier Fios And Tivo



## thebotti39 (Mar 11, 2016)

Well they came out and hooked up the video, they paired the cable cards pretty quickly, I have a Bolt and a Roamio Plus. All my seasons passes were transferred almost immediately to the new channels, I didn't have to do anything.Pretty amazing. I also went with the 150/150 Internet.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

thebotti39 said:


> well they came out and hooked up the video, they paired the cable cards pretty quickly, I have a Bolt and a Roamio Plus. All my seasons passes were transferred almost immediately to the new channels, I didn't have to do anything.Pretty amazing.


What's most amazing is that frontier has had a ton of problems. Congratulations!


----------



## thebotti39 (Mar 11, 2016)

yeah I was ready for issues,The tivo menus respond lightning quick, its awesome, so much better then Brighthouse was.


----------



## bradl (Apr 17, 2016)

Since I slammed Frontier for their laggardly performance delivering a cablecard I will cheerfully applaud them for an outstanding service call.

When I finally got the card paired I left the Tivo Bolt in the guest room to start "catching up" with our usual program recordings.

But when I got ready to swap it into the main room I started looking at the PQ and it was blocking and pixelating terribly. Signal strength was in the low 60's and SNR (Tivo version) was 27 or less compared to a suggested minimum of 29 for QAM256 channels. I swapped my Frontier DVR back in and looking carefully saw that some channels were doing a similar thing, just not near as bad as the Tivo.

Then I started realizing that this might be tied to a very slowly increasing number of artifacts that I had been seeing over the past couple of months (a bit of skin tone splotching green etc.).

A tech support phone call didn't resolve anything so the tech scheduled a truck for the next day. The field tech arrived exactly on time, did some methodical troubleshooting, isolated the ONT as the problem, replaced it, and with a new box the signal strength was strong, SNRs were in spec for Tivo, and PQ was fantastic.

So, good job Frontier field tech support in Portland OR.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Yeah. They aren't on strike.


----------



## RETHA JONES (Oct 22, 2017)

I just moved into a new area. I'm a former TIME WARNER/SPECTRUM customer and they had the equipment for my TIVO ROAMIO PLUS which included the cable card and the Tuning Adapter.
Well, now I'm in Long Beach and got Frontier Communications with Fios technology.
The CSR's had NO KNOWLEDGE of how to hook up a TIVO. Finally, someone knew to send me a Cable Card and we finally got it working. The real issue is, *I also need a Tuning Adapter in order to see channels from my cable package.*
The Frontier tech support has no knowledge of what a tuning adapter is.

Is it a fact that I won't be able to use my Tivo Roamio Plus without the tuning adapter?
How can I make them understand what a Tuning Adapter is and how can I get one?
Please advise


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

RETHA JONES said:


> I just moved into a new area. I'm a former TIME WARNER/SPECTRUM customer and they had the equipment for my TIVO ROAMIO PLUS which included the cable card and the Tuning Adapter.
> Well, now I'm in Long Beach and got Frontier Communications with Fios technology.
> The CSR's had NO KNOWLEDGE of how to hook up a TIVO. Finally, someone knew to send me a Cable Card and we finally got it working. The real issue is, *I also need a Tuning Adapter in order to see channels from my cable package.*
> The Frontier tech support has no knowledge of what a tuning adapter is.
> ...


You don't need a Tuning Adapter on FIOS (or Comcast) as they don't use SDV. You only need the CableCARD to allow the TiVo to tune all channels.

Scott


----------



## RETHA JONES (Oct 22, 2017)

Thank you for your reply.
The cablecard only allows standard channels, not all the channels in my package. Tests why I believe it needs the tuning box.
Whenever I choose a CABLE channel, I get the following message: THIS CHANNEL IS NOT AUTHORIZED. CONTACT YOUR CABLE PROVIDER FOR MORE INFORMATION (V58).

How can I get all my channels without a tuning adapter?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

RETHA JONES said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> The cablecard only allows standard channels, not all the channels in my package. Tests why I believe it needs the tuning box.
> Whenever I choose a CABLE channel, I get the following message: THIS CHANNEL IS NOT AUTHORIZED. CONTACT YOUR CABLE PROVIDER FOR MORE INFORMATION (V58).
> 
> How can I get all my channels without a tuning adapter?


Your cable card needs to be both paired with your TiVo and authorized for your premiums.

Many people have reported that on some systems cable cards will work for the non-premiums even when the card is not paired. But even if it's correctly paired, it still needs to be authorized for your specific package for you to get all your channels. I've had my authorization screwed up by the cable company several times, the only way to fix it is to call your cable company.

You don't need a tuning adapter with FIOS. Hooking one up on a FIOS cable system would do absolutely nothing.


----------



## RETHA JONES (Oct 22, 2017)

Okay, then what exactly do I need to do or say to Frontier Communications tech support so that they recognize what to do? They seem to be oblivious as to what is needed to run a Tivo with their services.
What should I ask them to check?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Go here; follow the directions to determine what the problem is. Call the cable company and tell them to fix it.

Half the time the guy you talk to won't have the foggiest idea, your goal is to either get them to talk to the person that fixes cable card problems or roll a truck so that an onsite cable guy can talk to the person that fixes cable card problems. The truck roll is absolutely unnecessary for this problem, but sometimes they have procedures in place that force it to happen.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

You have all the correct information now, no TA. Your card is not paired properly. The truck roll is not necessary, but when the phone CSR's don't know what to do, they punt to the "roll a truck" which gets you off their backs for a couple days. Just pray that the guy on the truck has been around long enough that he "knows" someone he can reach on the phone who is competent and able to get your cable card properly paired. If not, your only option is to make an FCC complaint, this will trigger Frontier to get one of the few people who know how to do their jobs on the matter but it will take 2-3 days after the complaint. 
CableCARD: Know Your Rights

FCC Complaints
You can complete this online in 5-10Min tops, just identify yourself and the cable company, then a brief statement of your complaint, i.e., on such date Frontier installed your service and provided you with a cable card, but they have been unable, after several phone calls and a truck roll to get the card properly paired and fully functioning in that you are missing approx xx channels.


----------



## RETHA JONES (Oct 22, 2017)

fcfc2 said:


> You have all the correct information now, no TA. Your card is not paired properly. The truck roll is not necessary, but when the phone CSR's don't know what to do, they punt to the "roll a truck" which gets you off their backs for a couple days. Just pray that the guy on the truck has been around long enough that he "knows" someone he can reach on the phone who is competent and able to get your cable card properly paired. If not, your only option is to make an FCC complaint, this will trigger Frontier to get one of the few people who know how to do their jobs on the matter but it will take 2-3 days after the complaint.
> CableCARD: Know Your Rights
> 
> FCC Complaints
> You can complete this online in 5-10Min tops, just identify yourself and the cable company, then a brief statement of your complaint, i.e., on such date Frontier installed your service and provided you with a cable card, but they have been unable, after several phone calls and a truck roll to get the card properly paired and fully functioning in that you are missing approx xx channels.


Thank you for your help. I will call the cable company and try again.


----------



## Jimbo687 (Dec 18, 2016)

Another option. I called TIVO tech support and they will setup a three way call to Frontier and try to get the job done. Don't hang up till you have tested all the premium channels. Good luck.


----------



## RETHA JONES (Oct 22, 2017)

Jimbo687 said:


> Another option. I called TIVO tech support and they will setup a three way call to Frontier and try to get the job done. Don't hang up till you have tested all the premium channels. Good luck.


Thank you! I will call when I get home. Hopefully I get one of the 24/7 Tech Support people on the phone before midnight!
Thank you for your help. I will send an update.


----------



## RETHA JONES (Oct 22, 2017)

Good news,
my TIVO via Frontier Fios is up and running! I'm getting all of my package channels..
THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR ASSISTANCE!


----------

